# Petition For An Aerogarden Sub-Forum



## n00604173 (Dec 6, 2008)

Whoever agrees that there should be a sub-forum in the Hydroponics/Aeroponics section, please post that you agree. I'm hoping that if enough of us say yay, then the staff will create a forum just for us, all about us! Thanks and tell everyone you know that uses an Aerogarden!


----------



## pantzmtb (Dec 6, 2008)

I agree, the hydro guys are gettin butt hurt as well that we have soo much publicity


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah, but that's not why i made this. i just noticed the influx of aerogarden posts in the past couple weeks. tell your friends! spread the word!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

Yea alot of peeps gettin the AG,


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Dec 6, 2008)

Definitely. All Aerogarbage threads should go to a very quiet place where those unconvinced of the simple facts that the overpriced thing is too small to grow cannabis plants and uses CFL lighting, a guaranteed recipe for disappointment, even as a cloner, can flood the board with all the stoopid they want. 

You can build a cloning system for 1/10 the price of an Aerogarbage and an entire, proper grow room for the same price or less. 

Call the new forum 'Aerogarden: go here and yap about the thing all you want, just stop bothering serious growers with it.'

There's two kinds of fools: The first believes 'just because it's old, it's good.' The other sort are those who think 'just because it's new, it's better.'


----------



## RUCKUS! (Dec 6, 2008)

i agree i have a freind right down the road doin aerogarden
so imma tell him to make a RIU to help out!


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 6, 2008)

n00604173 said:


> Whoever agrees that there should be a sub-forum in the Hydroponics/Aeroponics section, please post that you agree. I'm hoping that if enough of us say yay, then the staff will create a forum just for us, all about us! Thanks and tell everyone you know that uses an Aerogarden!


Great idea...Please do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h2Ouser (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes I agree there should be a support for specifically for the AG


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

lol how many times you gon say that AL? mine was free so it dosnt really bother me much, but most people who do buy the AG need its convenievce of "set and forget" we all kno the other possibilities, for some people this is a easy way to learn, its not like were not going to move on to better things. but how you gon come in here callin people fools just because they looked into the AG, your supposed to help people out and incourage them, NO matter what method they choose to grow, not call em names haha, im surprised you actuall wrote that


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 6, 2008)

*Agreed. Help us out RIU.*


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 6, 2008)

"elite" just means they pay money to use a free site. it doesn't neccesarily mean they're nice people.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

haha he always comes in the AG threads and say the same shit,


----------



## Damios (Dec 6, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> Definitely. All Aerogarbage threads should go to a very quiet place where those unconvinced of the simple facts that the overpriced thing is too small to grow cannabis plants and uses CFL lighting, a guaranteed recipe for disappointment, even as a cloner, can flood the board with all the stoopid they want.
> 
> You can build a cloning system for 1/10 the price of an Aerogarbage and an entire, proper grow room for the same price or less.
> 
> ...


Exactly....and thank you Al B. Fuct so I didn't have to type this.


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 6, 2008)

hey, if you guys simply support the motion to give us our own area, that's great too. ag haters unite!


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 6, 2008)

*These people don't understand the good qualities of AG. Were not trying to grow pounds of weed. As you know. We dont have enough room. Im just growing a little somtin somtin for me as a headstash to keep the $$ out my pocket. Yes as i get more experienced with this i will get an hydroponic system.I didnt waste any money on this. I got it for free ! *


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

i kno, it all good, wtf is that guy saying anyways, 74 post get the fuc outa here hahahaha


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah, i wonder how many out of that 74 are negative


----------



## YaK (Dec 6, 2008)

I vote give them their own forum.

I think the aerogarden is a waste, but... that's just me.

It takes all kinds, and good for anyone who grows and is happy about it, no matter what the means.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Dec 6, 2008)

SICC";1723170]lol how many times you gon say that AL?[/quote]
Until everyone who has seen an Aerogarbage ad on TV gets the IDEA.
They're too small to grow a cannabis plant and they use CFLs.
[I][B]Even[/B][/I] if you are given one said:


> "elite" just means they pay money to use a free site. it doesn't neccesarily mean they're nice people.


I paid nothing for the 'elite' thing, that was a gift from RIU admin. I asked to have the 'elite' board features but without the tag. That wasn't possible without rollie rewriting a bunch of code, so there you go. 

Would you rather I were sugary-nice and pissed in your pocket or that I provide correct information?

Definitely- give the Aerogarbage and all its misguided wannabe devotees a place far away from everyone else.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

see thats what im sayin, "wannabes" how you gon sit there and call people out like that, good thing im not snitch


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Dec 6, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1723394]see thats what im sayin, "wannabes" how you gon sit there and call people out like that[/quote]

If you're dicking around with an Aerogarbage, you're _*every bit*_ a wannabe dope grower. 



> good thing im not snitch


Oh, so you'd dob me in to the cops for telling the truth about Aerogarbages? Tells me exactly what _*YOU*_ are, Officer.


----------



## ripz (Dec 6, 2008)

i dont know much about aerogardens tbh i thought it wasa toy lol.sory dont mean to offend anyone using one they just look so tiny. if this many people are feeling them tho maybe they should have they're own forum.
peace
ripz


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

lol i meant tell a mod but i was jk, its all good, im not gonna waste my time on some one judgin me on how i choose to grow weed hahahaha, what else do you got to say mr "pro" hahahahahaha this is too funny


EDIT: if you gonna - rep me Al be a man and put ur name on it  lol im not gonna - rep you so dont trip


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Dec 6, 2008)

ripz said:


> i dont know much about aerogardens tbh i thought it wasa toy lol.sory dont mean to offend anyone using one they just look so tiny.


They ARE toys- and you're again right, they're too small to grow cannabis plants and won't give you anything but fluffy, crappy buds. Using one of these toys is indeed plenty of punishment.


----------



## onlypurpz (Dec 6, 2008)

you mise well get a DWC sub forum than. haha. its pointless, its all Hydroponics/aeroponics. i dont see a need to get a subforum for something that already has its own subforum (hydroponics/aeroponics).

OPZ


----------



## ripz (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah i think a dwc forum would be good too seein as its my hydro method of choice, anyone got a pic of an aerogarden with some decent bud in it? (grown in it not being stored in it lol)


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Dec 6, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1723416]lol i meant tell a mod but i was jk, its all good, im not gonna waste my time on some one judgin me on how i choose to grow weed hahahaha, what else do you got to say mr "pro" hahahahahaha this is too funny[/quote]

I've grown more dope in the last 8 weeks than your Aerogarbage will do in your lifetime. 



> EDIT: if you gonna - rep me Al be a man and put ur name on it  lol im not gonna - rep you so dont trip


Would you give the police your real name and address when you dob me in or do you just get a bonus in your pay packet?

You're not enhancing your reputation one whit trying to convince anyone that I don't know what I'm on about, but by all means, have at it. Proves my point with no help from me at all, Officer.


----------



## ripz (Dec 6, 2008)

if its not viable to grow weed then what is the point? again not trying to offend just cant understand why you'd use something if there is no evidence of it being able to do the job properly.anyone got any figures on dry yield off one of these?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

lol im not sayin you dont know what your talkin about, you arent even reading my posts are you? haha, i meant you name AL B. Fuct, why the hell would i want you real name, im starting to think maybe you dont know what you talkin about haha i can care less how much bud you have grow, again like i have BEEN sayin, you no help to anyone cause if some one dosnt do it just like you, then its wrong


----------



## ripz (Dec 6, 2008)

and ffs stop arguin you sound like a pair of girls, lets all just have a look at the evidence see if the lil thing works or nt if it dont then its shite and anyone who uses one is wasting there time and wasting there money.
peace
ripz


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 6, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> I've grown more dope in the last 8 weeks than your Aerogarbage will do in your lifetime.
> 
> Would you give the police your real name and address when you dob me in or do you just get a bonus in your pay packet?
> 
> You're not enhancing your reputation one whit trying to convince anyone that I don't know what I'm on about, but by all means, have at it. Proves my point with no help from me at all, Officer.


Thats your opinion. We get it. Everyone gets one. You dont have to sit here and try putting everyone down that uses an AG. Whats wrong with ya? You grow weed your way and as to us. Well do it our way.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

lol im high as hell like the rest of us, we just talkin


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Dec 6, 2008)

ripz said:


> if its not viable to grow weed then what is the point?


yeah.... what IS the point?

I'll tell you what it is- someone once saw a late-night TV ad for the things and said to themself 'whoopee! I'll grow dope with one!!' without knowing what's _*really*_ needed to grow good cannabis. 



> anyone got any figures on dry yield off one of these?


Photos of plants grown in one of these toys is proof enough that they are a waste of time and effort, even if you get one for free. 

Anyone who gets one for free or second-hand is ignoring the bloody obvious- if they were so good, wouldn't they command a high resale value?


----------



## ripz (Dec 6, 2008)

someone must have some harvest pics in an aerogarden and some dry weight figures


----------



## bubblerking (Dec 6, 2008)

I say throw the areogarden away far away please


----------



## ripz (Dec 6, 2008)

whats the actual imensions and wattage on these thgs from what 've seen they look like you'd be lucky to get a plant to run full term unless maybe if its a dwarf


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Dec 6, 2008)

magikal chronik said:


> Thats your opinion. We get it. Everyone gets one. You dont have to sit here and try putting everyone down that uses an AG. Whats wrong with ya? You grow weed your way and as to us. Well do it our way.


That's not my opinion. It's a simple fact based upon their insufficient size and inferior lighting. 

Not 'everyone' gets one. Smart folks bother to do some reading & research and find they can grow solid dense nugs straight off the bat rather than wasting several months with one of these toys before they twig, then go get the right gear.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

how ignorant are you guys, you just typing not even reading the posts, i dont even know what to say anymore haha


----------



## onlypurpz (Dec 6, 2008)

ripz said:


> someone must have some harvest pics in an aerogarden and some dry weight figures


 it depends on how many plants you grow in it, what strain. it also depends if its modified or not.

the most ive heard out of a delux AG is 2 zips, correct me if im wrong. (not moded)

OPZ


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

yea Corvette gets and ounce per plants with only CFL's he is doin HPS this time


----------



## ripz (Dec 6, 2008)

im reading mate, thts all ive asked is that seein as you areogardeners are here asking for a forum it'd be nice if one or two of you could post some finished plant pics in hereand maybe give details of dry weight.
im genuinely interested in wether they are viable or not.
ripz


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh, I totally agree. Give them their own forum, put it under 'Noobs who haven't worked out what you need to grow good cannabis.'


----------



## bubblerking (Dec 6, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1723498]how ignorant are you guys, you just typing not even reading the posts, i dont even know what to say anymore haha[/quote]
You are the one that is ignorant to grow in a areogarden thats why it was given to you its real simple they are plain out peices of shit period point blank


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

here.........

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/102232-hijack-aerogarden-grow-92.html

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/102232-hijack-aerogarden-grow.html


----------



## bubblerking (Dec 6, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> Oh, I totally agree. Give them their own forum, put it under 'Noobs who haven't worked out what you need to grow good cannabis.'


 agreed let these people grow shit


----------



## ripz (Dec 6, 2008)

so and so says he gets dont mean anything mate i could tell youi just cropped a 50oz plant but that dont make it so. have you finished a grow in oe? or any of you here?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

hah no one is claiming any thing, thats what im talkina bout, you just typing, not reading the posts  haha its on you guys i can care less what you have to say, you aint helpin any one, just a waste of a post


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Dec 6, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1723511]yea Corvette gets and ounce per plants with only CFL's he is doin HPS this time [/quote]

No fucking way will you pull oz plants out of an unmodified Aerogarbage. Not in this universe, anyway. If you want an oz/plant out of an Aerogarbage, please use your Tardis to go to the 'We believe everything we see on TV' universe. 

FYI, _*THIS*_ is what a 1oz plant looks like, pretty obvious you haven't seen such a thing before...


----------



## onlypurpz (Dec 6, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1723511]yea Corvette gets and ounce per plants with only CFL's he is doin HPS this time [/quote]


I bet he'll get a better yield with a HPS, for sure.

OPZ


----------



## bubblerking (Dec 6, 2008)

SICC";1723528]here.........
[U][COLOR=#810081][URL]https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/102232-hijack-aerogarden-grow-92.html[/URL][/COLOR][/U]
[URL="https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/102232-hijack-aerogarden-grow.html said:


> [/url]


 sick you just dont get it we led you to water and you just wont drink it


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

read my last post before this one please. ty

EDIT: lol how cool do you think you are AL, haha you aint nothin


----------



## ripz (Dec 6, 2008)

SICC";1723528]here.........
[U][COLOR=#810081][URL]https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/102232-hijack-aerogarden-grow-92.html[/URL][/COLOR][/U]
[URL="https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/102232-hijack-aerogarden-grow.html said:


> [/url]


thats all leaf!! i wouldnt be happy with that


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 6, 2008)

ripz said:


> so and so says he gets dont mean anything mate i could tell youi just cropped a 50oz plant but that dont make it so. have you finished a grow in oe? or any of you here?


Nah, all our shit dies. AeroGardens ain't worth shit. Now that you folks have heard what you want to hear, go play on your own fucking threads.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

it gets you high, you guys are pathetic,


----------



## bubblerking (Dec 6, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1723564]it gets you high, you guys are pathetic,[/quote] You just dont get it your loss


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Dec 6, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1723564]it gets you high, you guys are pathetic,[/quote]

What's pathetic is a silly 'As-Seen-On-TV' toy that will not grow buds as fast as you can smoke them.


----------



## ripz (Dec 6, 2008)

wtf just cos i aint agreeing with you no need to go on the offensive, i'm genuinely interested not trying to put it down at all if thats the way you've chosen to go then thats your choice, good luck to you. i just cant see how a decent yield would ever be attainable a 250w hps a few seeds and some dirt would do better tbh m8. please dont get offended again. why are you all so damn touchy?everyone can hav they're opinion and last time i looked this is a public forum so i will go where i please and post where i please.
ripz


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

Its funny how you guys act on here, think you above some 1 cause you grow alot more, wtf does that have to do with any thing, cause when it comes down to it, yall aint nothin but some loser behinde a computer screen, its one thing to state your opinion but what your all saying dosnt make sence, no one said these were perfect for bud, no one said there were expecting great yeilds, no one said they saw the AG on TV lol, no one said that that you gonna get A+ buds, no one said any of that shit, but for some reason thats all you guys keep typing, what are you tring to prove? this shit is too funny


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Dec 6, 2008)

ripz said:


> why are you all so damn touchy?


What sets me off is manure spreaders. Growing good dope indoors is really pretty easy- unless you first have to weed through disinformation spread by noobs who justify their wrongness by calling it an opinion.


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 6, 2008)

all these guys are saying you can't have a good grow with an AG. well what's a good grow? if i can get 2 oz's per grow, that's awesome for my personal. i dont need to grow 10 plants, so why would i even try?


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Dec 6, 2008)

n00604173 said:


> all these guys are saying you can't have a good grow with an AG. well what's a good grow?


Solid, dense nugs, thick with resin, grown faster than you can smoke them.

Aerogarbages are too physically small to even grow good-yielding plants with the SoG 'flower immediately after clones set root' method to keep them as short as possible. CFLs don't deliver enough light intensity to yield solid buds- you get leafy, fluffy popcorn crap when you flower with with fluoros, whether you are watering them with an Aerogarbage or not. 



> if i can get 2 oz's per grow, that's awesome for my personal. i dont need to grow 10 plants, so why would i even try?


I guess if you just LIKE fluffy buds from scrawny plants that take 3-4 months to yield anything worth manicuring, righty-o, why would you bother trying to do it _*right?*_


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well i can blame u Al for trying to spread a truthful word, i can blame u for being an ass. I build myself a nice DWC. ive read THE ENTIRE AL B FAQT. If it wasnt for the AG we wouldnt have so many brothers picking up indoor growing to try and over throw the government. I know that no amazing quanities of bud are going to come out of AG, i know that the lights fucking blow, and i know it is over priced x100. I wish i knew all of this before i purchased one but that was not the case. The way things worked out AL was the AG seemed like a nice way of switching from soil to hydro. and i was, it taught me the basics so i could build an effective DWC. If i could go back id do something different but it got me started, see where im going? /rant off


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 6, 2008)

i'm just glad that us wanting our own forum turned into this shitfuck of an argument.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Dec 6, 2008)

AnonGrower420 said:


> Well i can blame u Al for trying to spread a truthful word, i can blame u for being an ass. I build myself a nice DWC. ive read THE ENTIRE AL B FAQT. If it wasnt for the AG we wouldnt have so many brothers picking up indoor growing to try and over throw the government. I know that no amazing quanities of bud are going to come out of AG, i know that the lights fucking blow, and i know it is over priced x100. I wish i knew all of this before i purchased one but that was not the case. The way things worked out AL was the AG seemed like a nice way of switching from soil to hydro. and i was, it taught me the basics so i could build an effective DWC. If i could go back id do something different but it got me started, see where im going? /rant off


You'd have learned everything you did from an Aerogarbage just by emulating proper, productive grows you see _pictured_ on boards like RIU- and it would have cost you a lot less dough. 

Imagine if you had gotten top results from your first grow without struggling through the first 6 mos with an Aerogarbage? Would you have been happier? I bet you would. 

I very seriously doubt that there are more growers now as a direct result of an Aerogarbage. How many wannabe growers got disheartened and went back to buying weed just because their several-hundred dollar investment didn't produce the solid nugs they have been buying from competent, learned growers for oh-so-many years?

For some research, a bit of ingenuity and less than 1/3 of the price of a new Aerogarbage, you can have a 400HPS pounding ($119 @ HTG) out 2oz of solid nugs every 2 weeks or 8oz every 2 mos.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Dec 6, 2008)

n00604173 said:


> i'm just glad that us wanting our own forum turned into this shitfuck of an argument.


No argument at all, much less a shitfuck of one!

I just keep stating the facts and restating them. 

Why would you pay more to grow inferior buds, more slowly than by proper methods? 

Worse, why would you come to the defence of an inferior method, unless you had some emotional connection to doing it wrong?


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 6, 2008)

thank you al b fuct. dually noted information. as soon as i have that money and dwc plans, i'll get to work. but the 60 total dollars i have invested in my AG and a 2 1/2 month grow isn't that bad


----------



## directional (Dec 6, 2008)

Aerogarden works fine for vegging IMO... I got a HPS to flower with in a couple of days. I am also going to supplement with CFLs to point from the floor up. 

Aerogarden was an expensive bucket w/ a fish pump, and timer but I like how the light scales up and down to eliminate stretching. It's a little expensive but if you can afford it why not.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Dec 6, 2008)

directional said:


> I got a HPS to flower with in a couple of days. I am also going to supplement with CFLs to point from the floor up.


If you flower your clones as soon as they have a good spray of roots, no veg time between setting root & flowering, plants remain short and do not require any fill lighting. 

Adding CFLs to a decent sized HPS is like adding a model airplane engine to a 747. There's THAT much difference. Any bud flowered primarily with CFL will be fluffy & weedy.


----------



## ripz (Dec 6, 2008)

i was thinking might be good for cloning with a humidity dome over it. but im gonna unsubscribe from this thread now anyway way too much hostility when all i've done is ask for info. i thought that was what we were here for. sicc take a valium or something mate


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 6, 2008)

n00604173 said:


> i'm just glad that us wanting our own forum turned into this shitfuck of an argument.


Yeah, that's sad. 

I don't want to grow weed to sell it. This is not a profit making venture for me and the AG is an option and it looks like it will produce what I can personally use.. I can tell by the neg responses, they have not read the threads. They don't understand I can trick it out to suit my needs and I dont want the hastle of stealthing a larger grow. I could care less it cost $200 for my AG200, another $100 for my 150 hps and another couple hundred for lights, nutes, etc, etc, etc. It's my money I'm spending and I'm not fattening a dealers wallet. Ahhh, that's the rub here, I think. if I can grow it, I won't be buying it.

If you guys don't approve, why not just spend your time doing something else. Hire a lobbyish to protest it in Washington. You dont have to put me down for doing it the way I want to do it. I'm having fun so " Don't rain on my parade."

All we are asking for is a tiny little section is this forum dedicated to what we want to do.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 6, 2008)

ripz said:


> i was thinking might be good for cloning with a humidity dome over it. but im gonna unsubscribe from this thread now anyway way too much hostility when all i've done is ask for info. i thought that was what we were here for. sicc take a valium or something mate


No, you havent been asking for info. You've been bashing. Go read your posts again.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Dec 6, 2008)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> . I could care less it cost $200 for my AG200, another $100 for my 150 hps and another couple hundred for lights, nutes, etc, etc, etc.


Why would you spend $200 on something that just waters plants (and that's *all* an Aerogarbage does), if you're going to immediately replace the weak CFL lighting with HPS anyway? It's like jacking up the radiator cap on a Hyundai and driving a BMW under it. 

Why not spend a little time researching and then $50 at the hdwe store to make a simple watering system and use the remaining $150 on improved ventilation?


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey Al, 

If your back, I now have my grow in a link below....really could use your help on a couple things that nobody seems to have experience with.....

Thanks for all you help in Sep/Oct....check out the AlB-Tribute action in those threads....

Thanks again mate


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Dec 6, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> Hey Al,
> 
> If your back, I now have my grow in a link below....really could use your help on a couple things that nobody seems to have experience with.....
> 
> ...


You're quite welcome, but I'm not really 'back,' as it were. It's just Sunday AM here in Aus and I have a couple of spare hours, which I've already succeeded in burning up- and then some. I'm now working a paying gig running some websites, aside from running my op of course, and I really don't have time to walk folks through grows anymore. 

I'll look in on your thread and see if there's anything that jumps out at me, will comment if I can, but this is going to necessarily be a very rare appearance on RIU for me.


----------



## lopezri (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't want to sound like an ass or anything here but if you're just using the AG for your own personal grow, what's the big deal what kind of yield you are getting or if it's fluffy or juicy, as long as the person using the AG for their own grow is happy with it, who cares? I kind of get the indication that all the naysayers regarding the AG are just upset that there is something out there that is available for people to start growing their own stuff instead of depending on the commercial growers to supply them their weed. Maybe they are just pissed off that the AG is cutting into their profits because now people don't need growers/dealers to provide them what they want.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Dec 6, 2008)

lopezri said:


> I don't want to sound like an ass or anything here but if you're just using the AG for your own personal grow, what's the big deal what kind of yield you are getting or if it's fluffy or juicy, as long as the person using the AG for their own grow is happy with it, who cares?


Would you rather have 2 oz of bumfluff every 12 weeks or 2 oz of solid nugs every 2 weeks? 



> I kind of get the indication that all the naysayers regarding the AG are just upset that there is something out there that is available for people to start growing their own stuff instead of depending on the commercial growers to supply them their weed. Maybe they are just pissed off that the AG is cutting into their profits because now people don't need growers/dealers to provide them what they want.


You can come up with any conspiracy theory you like, but the beginning and end of it all is that a standard Aerogarbage grows poor quality buds and does so slowly, for spot on triple the cost of doing it right. 

Life's too short to grow crappy dope.


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 6, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> You're quite welcome, but I'm not really 'back,' as it were. It's just Sunday AM here in Aus and I have a couple of spare hours, which I've already succeeded in burning up- and then some. I'm now working a paying gig running some websites, aside from running my op of course, and I really don't have time to walk folks through grows anymore.
> 
> I'll look in on your thread and see if there's anything that jumps out at me, will comment if I can, but this is going to necessarily be a very rare appearance on RIU for me.



As I figured, couldn't resist interjecting on the Aerogarbage--I find myself unable to resist at times as well....

Glad to here things are going well with your new ventures....I am sure you are an invaluable addition to any site.....

I have too much spare time so I have felt the need to give back/perpetuate your advice to assist where I can and have noticed a few others doing the same....we are picking up the slack....it was amazing how quickly the folk lkore returned after you left.....yikes!

Anyway, I am glad you can at least check out the grow..........

FYI--most of my issues are related to Mg and Maybe PK issues....look closely and you will see the crop that is most mature is all f'd up....they have been getting progressively better---but still lots of imperfection.

Happy to report everything else (temps, RH, Ph, etc) is running quite nicely.

-OitW


----------



## onlypurpz (Dec 6, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> Life's too short to grow crappy dope.


+1.

OPZ


----------



## pantzmtb (Dec 6, 2008)

Al B.-- go check out my ag thread in my sig and tell me its a piece of garbage!
Tell me what the aerogarden lacks that makes your grows that much better??
I live in cali, i been to big grow ops and those guys are givin my lil system mad props.. 

And to the other guy talkin trash, ur running 3 security lamps for your grow, you have no room to speak IMO.


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 6, 2008)

pantzmtb said:


> Al B.-- go check out my ag thread in my sig and tell me its a piece of garbage!
> Tell me what the aerogarden lacks that makes your grows that much better??
> I live in cali, i been to big grow ops and those guys are givin my lil system mad props..
> 
> And to the other guy talkin trash, ur running 3 security lamps for your grow, you have no room to speak IMO.



LOL....I know you aren't referring to my grow as the three security lights op right....You didn't look to closely at my threads if this doesn't qualify as a grow room


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 6, 2008)

Please tell me your not referring to my grow.....unless you want me to start excerping quotes from your posts in that Aerogarbage-first grow thread of yours.

That set-up you are getting mad props about....was it the spider mites or the 4-500 you spent to grow those two plants they were the most impressed with??


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 6, 2008)

I guess his mom got home....had to stash the aerogarden and the laptop huh??


----------



## pantzmtb (Dec 6, 2008)

No old it was someone elses.

Do you only get spidermites in aerogrows? Think not. And its the fact that I spent 400 on something i didnt need. I go to the store for weed. This was an experiment of mine that turned out pretty damn good. and i have 3 plants btw my roomate dosnt know and its nice and quite, i can pick up my grow site and move it whereever i made need to.

This is gunna be an endless pissing match, im happy with my aerogrow and so are the other guys and u guys are happy with ur DWC, rubbermaid things and were all good. We all have the same goal of growing bomb here so why bitch about a cool contraption?? I give u props for making a nice big grow site for 40 bucks outa rubbermaids, i wish i had the room and the balls.

Your only gay if you push back.... Lets put this one to rest already..


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh, its all good my man....was chiming in to get Al's attention and was confirming I didn't get my op caught in the crossfire.....

I have my opinion on just about everything but usually keep it to myself....for instance....your plants looked good....see I would leave it at that.

All good 

Like I said, just trying to grab Al for a minute of his time.

BTW, its top-drip


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 6, 2008)

i agree. granted i want to build my own dwc so badly, but i don't have the space. once i have the space, i will def. be using that, but for now to learn on and pump out a few ounces for my personal use that i don't have to pay for, this is great. i ultimately agree that dwc's are better, but better for larger scale. when i can build mine, i want to do 5-8 plants at a time. but for now, i'll settle for 2 or 3


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Dec 6, 2008)

pantzmtb said:


> Al B.-- go check out my ag thread in my sig and tell me its a piece of garbage!


Yep, I've read all 12 pages.

It's an Aerogarbage. You've just made a stab at upgrading it. 

You admit to 'not knowing anything before 7 weeks ago' and couldn't even be bothered to read the FAQ about the life cycle of cannabis (you didn't know how to induce flowering). Like a blind dog finding a bone, you have made every noob mistake you possibly could, blundering your way though, even managing to use an MH for flowering. You're doing pretty well for reinventing every wheel you've encountered. 



> Tell me what the aerogarden lacks that makes your grows that much better??


Where to start? 

* HPS lighting for flowering. 
* A watering system that didn't cost a fortune and which requires almost no maintenance. I spent about the same as an Aerogarbage on my flood trays & tanks, but I can run 96 plants in flower. 
* A proper grow room with thermostatic ventilation control. 
* Cooltubes!



> I live in cali, i been to big grow ops and those guys are givin my lil system mad props..


What's cali?  

Is something falling over? Is that what the props are for? 


> And to the other guy talkin trash, ur running 3 security lamps for your grow, you have no room to speak IMO.


What's a proper grow light, other than an HPS security light with a reflector more suited to growing plants... rather than keeping schoolkids out of your yard at night?


----------



## pantzmtb (Dec 6, 2008)

Old- how could they look better?

I hear your spectrum bs and all that I got that light because it was all that was available, I get to return it in the end if im not happy.

Al- Inducing flowering is just turning the lights off. what special technique/ backflips do i need to do to do it your way? Cooltubes-why? My light is 75 degrees with the fan on with the thermostat right next to the light.

See you guys have failed already with your one track mindset. The work I am into involves thinking outside the box. you try things people say wont work and figure out why and improve them. Learn from your mistakes.

And yea, i could have built a 96pot growsite too. however i didnt want to. If you could fit 96 sites in my closet be my guest, id be more than happy to give you a stab at it!


----------



## ripz (Dec 7, 2008)

ripz said:


> i dont know much about aerogardens tbh i thought it wasa toy lol.sory dont mean to offend anyone using one they just look so tiny. if this many people are feeling them tho maybe they should have they're own forum.
> peace
> ripz





ripz said:


> yeah i think a dwc forum would be good too seein as its my hydro method of choice, anyone got a pic of an aerogarden with some decent bud in it? (grown in it not being stored in it lol)





ripz said:


> if its not viable to grow weed then what is the point? again not trying to offend just cant understand why you'd use something if there is no evidence of it being able to do the job properly.anyone got any figures on dry yield off one of these?





ripz said:


> and ffs stop arguin you sound like a pair of girls, lets all just have a look at the evidence see if the lil thing works or nt if it dont then its shite and anyone who uses one is wasting there time and wasting there money.
> peace
> ripz





ripz said:


> someone must have some harvest pics in an aerogarden and some dry weight figures





ripz said:


> whats the actual imensions and wattage on these thgs from what 've seen they look like you'd be lucky to get a plant to run full term unless maybe if its a dwarf





ripz said:


> im reading mate, thts all ive asked is that seein as you areogardeners are here asking for a forum it'd be nice if one or two of you could post some finished plant pics in hereand maybe give details of dry weight.
> im genuinely interested in wether they are viable or not.
> ripz





ripz said:


> so and so says he gets dont mean anything mate i could tell youi just cropped a 50oz plant but that dont make it so. have you finished a grow in oe? or any of you here?





ripz said:


> thats all leaf!! i wouldnt be happy with that





ripz said:


> wtf just cos i aint agreeing with you no need to go on the offensive, i'm genuinely interested not trying to put it down at all if thats the way you've chosen to go then thats your choice, good luck to you. i just cant see how a decent yield would ever be attainable a 250w hps a few seeds and some dirt would do better tbh m8. please dont get offended again. why are you all so damn touchy?everyone can hav they're opinion and last time i looked this is a public forum so i will go where i please and post where i please.
> ripz





ripz said:


> i was thinking might be good for cloning with a humidity dome over it. but im gonna unsubscribe from this thread now anyway way too much hostility when all i've done is ask for info. i thought that was what we were here for. sicc take a valium or something mate





HomeGrownHairy said:


> No, you havent been asking for info. You've been bashing. Go read your posts again.


i've just read my posts again here they are;
i havent bashed anything, i just gave my uninformed opinion and asked for you all to give me some info that might change my mind wich you were unable to do, at wich point you got mad cos not everyone thinks the same as you and all started throwing your toys out the pram, bunch of kids playing with what seems to be (with no evidence to prove otherwise) kids toys.
homegrownhairy suits you cos you is gonna have some weak ass fluffy hairy buds when that things finished. 
good luck though i hope it satisfies you and who knows maybe next time you will be inspired to do a grown up's grow 
peace
ripz


----------



## YaK (Dec 7, 2008)

umm... so.... yeah, ... can we get a sub forum up in this bitch or what????


Did anyone ask a moderator?


----------



## revtek (Dec 7, 2008)

/bump

I'm in!


----------



## nunof (Dec 7, 2008)

Agreed! Start up an AG thread.


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 7, 2008)

i posted in the request section yesterday and talked to some moderators. i'm waiting to hear back if we're approved for our own forum


----------



## Jonus (Dec 7, 2008)

Another case for a subforum

Something to think about, the AeroGarden gods have obviously got a few things wrong. AeroGardenists need to work out what these are and ram it home to them where they are fucking up.

If you look at AeroGarden 3, its just the previous model, that someone photoshopped the dimensions, shrinking the width.

Theyre up to AeroGarden 6 now which is just the same old shit with a 24 hour light cycle and 6 pods...big deal.

Just a few that come to mind. Too shallow a tank, not enough lighting, wrong lighting hood design, inflexible lighting schedules, heat susceptable nute tank, light leaks into the nute tank, needs an EC meter, needs a pH meter, needs an air stone etc etc

By the time you have made all the adaptions to AeroGarden, you end up like mine, and overpriced black plastic box with 5 holes in the top and an airstone doing the work inside.

Now I know we are not here to help some corporation get its shit right, but people are still going to try and grow weed in the AeroGarden so you either have to put pressure on the Aerogods to make whatever changes in further updated models, or build one that is based on the same desktop, countertop idea that works to its potential.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Dec 7, 2008)

pantzmtb said:


> The work I am into involves thinking outside the box. you try things people say wont work and figure out why and improve them. Learn from your mistakes.


You've been so busy making mistakes that you have PLENTY to learn... but will you have any dope to show for it? 

Trying new things is all well and good if you are an _*experienced *_grower with a productive op. THAT'S the time you should be trying new things.... NOT when you are a _*noob on your first grow! *_Noobs should be using every tried and tested method they can find. 

..and speaking of mistakes, here we have another 1st time growing noob, this one in a skirt, trying to make herself look good:



ismokedyoblunt said:


> Al just shut the fucc up already, you aint shit and neva gone be shit


Well sweetie, there's 217,722 readers who think your training bra straps are too tight:



> Sticky: Al B. FAQt (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you become better read than I am, you can try your catty little schoolgirl jibes again sometime. You'll have figured out how to spell by then, I hope. 

Now go back to the other noobie's circle-jerk thread and tell him how well he's doing.


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 7, 2008)

that's why i'm rockin the classic. it's basic and i can adapt it. i don't see the point in telling aerogrow how to improve a product that is built specifically for their needs of growing veg and herbs with pre-set nute tabs. they've got it set up nicely for what the sell it for, but to grow buds with it, it's always going to have to be adapted and updated. although once you get your nutes down and get an external 400w hps, you'll be fine with just using the base for a cuople plants. i'm just using mine until i get the money saved up for an hps and get my dwc built.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 7, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> Why would you spend $200 on something that just waters plants (and that's *all* an Aerogarbage does), if you're going to immediately replace the weak CFL lighting with HPS anyway? It's like jacking up the radiator cap on a Hyundai and driving a BMW under it.
> 
> Why not spend a little time researching and then $50 at the hdwe store to make a simple watering system and use the remaining $150 on improved ventilation?


Al - I like my little herb garden. LITTLE is the key for me. If you get more time, you might check out some of the finished product here. It's not bad when you get the hang of it. I can grow the strain I want at a reasonable price and not run out and have to go look for it..Solves my problem of high prices and scant availability locally here. 

Keep in mind we AG folks know what it does and accept it's limitations. I dont need more than I can personally use so it's actually GREAT for me. It'll solve my problem of paying $100 for 1/4, like I did earlier today. Man,that sucks, especialy in this economy.

Thanks for all your input.kiss-ass


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ripz*  
_i dont know much about aerogardens tbh i thought it wasa toy lol.sory dont mean to offend anyone using one they just look so tiny. if this many people are feeling them tho maybe they should have they're own forum.
peace
ripz_
_THIS is the first post you quote.......hmmmm, go back just a tad further._


----------



## fitzyno1 (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree that an AG is a total waste of time and money.

But i cant see RIU making a sub forum for it as it is still a hydroponic system.

People here who grow in them keep saying, 'so what, i'm growing in it and whats it got do with anyone else'. Well it has alot to do with everyone else who reads the post. If a newbie comes on the forum they are misinformed and reads the bullshit about how good they are. It will direct a newbie from setting up a proper system, and wasting months of their time and money on pure rubbish, when they could've grown alot more dense bud faster and at the same cost or cheaper.


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 8, 2008)

as much as i would love to not be cheap and be creative, i have very little usable space. Maybe in like a year or so ican have my own place and do that shit official. but for know this is the best option. 

there sould be a subforum for aerogarden, despite how much people say they are no good. this way our conversations and questons won't bother others.


----------



## ismokedyoblunt (Dec 8, 2008)

put up the sub-forum


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2008)

get it going i HIGHLY agree.


----------



## saynotothebs (Dec 8, 2008)

yea hook up that aerogarden forum...cause it can grow the sticky icky...from either seed or clone...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2008)

i have moved this to "make your requests". rollitup will see it here.


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have moved this to "make your requests". rollitup will see it here.


Thank you fdd. I know some people have talked down about this, but this is good for us AG growers.


----------



## Yorty (Dec 8, 2008)

mines coming in a week!


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 8, 2008)

Yorty said:


> mines coming in a week!


*good shit. good luck.*


----------



## Dustinv420 (Dec 9, 2008)

i just wanna say i became a member here b/c i went and got a ag, saw all the support for ag here so i thought i would sign up. i agree with the sub forum


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 9, 2008)

welcome welcome dustin


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 10, 2008)

Dustinv420 said:


> i just wanna say i became a member here b/c i went and got a ag, saw all the support for ag here so i thought i would sign up. i agree with the sub forum


Yeah, that's exactly my reason for joining too.


----------



## Yorty (Dec 10, 2008)

same reason, def need a sub forum. Most likely there gonna add one, it will keep the forums more organized... there's more talk in the hydro section about the AG than anything else... ADD ONE!!


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 12, 2008)

is al still talkin shit? al, we realize that we aren't and never will be "real" growers like you. but for some, this is all they need. and for some, like me, it's just a learning step before upgrading to an aeroponic dwc. why all the hate? didn't you start growing somewhere? outside maybe? or did you straight to the set-up and skills that you have today?


----------



## TheRuiner (Dec 12, 2008)

I agree that there are more efficient methods of growing pot BUT the Aerogarden is what lead me to this site in the first place and all the threads people have started that are growing with them are pretty fun to follow...
I am getting one for X-mas, but plan to grow my weed in something closer to a Waterfarm complete
I think the AG should get it's own sub-heading, but I'm new to this site and only have that 2 cents to throw in...
peace


----------



## caddy (Dec 12, 2008)

PLEASE make a sub-forum for these things. Also do a find on anything with AEROGARDEN in the thread title and move it immediately to that sub-forum.


----------



## edux10 (Dec 13, 2008)

i think it is sad that eveyone bashes these things. My gf wanted on. I got here just go invest in a real room. Some people wont listen. its like the ignorants is bliss..

Let the kid buy an ag and start to grow. even if he doesn't make it to the end, at least he had interest in growing and can fix the problem next time. Maybe next time he gets a 250watter ya know. If it wernt for the AG he would have never got the 250. I don't know. Everyones brain works different.


----------



## coltsfanky79 (Dec 13, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## Apache (Dec 14, 2008)

That would be great!~


----------



## slackjack (Dec 14, 2008)

i started off with one, and think it would really help organize. props!


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes i think it would be a good idea.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 14, 2008)

I wonder if anyone that mods this site is considering this great idea?

Check out my AG grow if you folks get a chance and let me know what you think I can do to improve my yield.


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 14, 2008)

i sent the link to the mods, that's how the post got moved to the request section. i;m just waitin for some action


----------



## boneyshapeye (Dec 15, 2008)

aggreed havent read past the first page but i aggree  lol


----------



## Apache (Dec 15, 2008)

Lets Rock!


----------



## TheRuiner (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, this thread is like people arguing over what is better: a Nintendo64 or a PS3... or course one has more power, but it's all preference; whatever floats your boat!

I, as well as others are agreeing with the fact that there are better ways out there to grow really good weed, but there are half a dozen threads on this site alone that show us that you CAN in FACT grow good weed with a Aerogarden, (with a little modding of course).

Lets all just take another nice big hit from the bong and remember that we're all on the same team with the same goal in mind: Growing some God given marijuana because there shouldn't be any dang reason why not,... so we are.


----------



## fourbyfourbyfour (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll sign on.
4x4x4


----------



## markofdon (Dec 15, 2008)

This would be a massive help to me. Definate thumbs up


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't personally use aerogardens, but hey, why not?Learning something new is awesome!


----------



## SlickRickMcgee (Jan 15, 2009)

I got one for Christmas present. Figured I'd give it a go with some bag seeds. I since added some lights n shit....hmmm, I think it would be a good for sub forum. It got me interested in growing.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 15, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't personally use aerogardens, but hey, why not?Learning something new is awesome!


Why not could be anything from their being overpriced garbage to too small or too weak of a light...

We all try to encourage people not to buy them or to take it back and get a real aero system with that money but folks rarely if ever listen.


Anyway not here to bitch. I agree there should be a place where aerogarden questions go away.


----------



## n00604173 (Jan 15, 2009)

it just makes me feel manly that we got our subforum. it's a great learning tool and has taught many of us how to move onto larger, cheaper, better ways to grow.


----------



## CustomHydro (Jan 18, 2009)

n00604173 said:


> it just makes me feel manly that we got our subforum. it's a great learning tool and has taught many of us how to move onto larger, cheaper, better ways to grow.


 Me too! Its about time all u guys who don't want to put any effort into understanding the effectiveness of a grow op are in one place, instead of all over the boards intoxicating new growers with potential.
Thanks for getting this passed!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey, congrats guys, and show everybody what aerogardens can do.I'm interested in seeing.


----------



## nunof (Jan 20, 2009)

AeroGardens make great cloners and seed starters......never tried a full plant because of yield restrictions.


----------



## kronicsmurf (Jan 22, 2009)

nothing better than an ag for my lovely little lowryders. Peace


----------

